# 1.11.130km Beachrace HVH_DH in Holland



## pollux8 (21. September 2009)

Nach den erfolgreichen Beachrace in Borkum 19.9 ziehen jetzt die Holländer mit Ihrer MTB Beachrace Serie fort.
Am 1.11.09 findet gleich ein 130km Beachrennen in Hoek van Holland statt.Es führt in eine Richtung über durch den Haven  von Scheveningen und die Schleußen von Ijmuiden bis zum Leuchturm von Den Helder.
Für mich ist es jedes Jahr die schönste Herausforderung.weil man immer auf Süd West wartet.Die letzten beiden Jahren war Rückenwind angesagt.
Die Teilnehmerliste füllt sich schon.Bis jetzt sind wir 5 Deutsche Teilnehmer

http://www.beachbiking.nl/modules/news/article.php?storyid=15

Also,wer mal einen Tag am MEER sein will.
Mehr Infos unter:http://www.beachbiking.nl/


----------



## pollux8 (22. September 2009)

Vor zwei Jahren düsten Ramses Bekkenk und Bram Rood in 3:25 bei 4-7 Windstärken aus Süd nach Den Helder.
Großes Plus bei den Rennen sind die Startgebühren.Die 2o Euro Teinehmerkosten beinhalten ein Finisher T-Shirt- Verpflegung-Reperatur-und Gepäckmitnahme zum Ziel.
Bei unseren Marathons liegen die Preise weit höher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tinnes (25. September 2009)

Sehr schöne Veranstaltung, kann aber bei Nord-Wind sehr anspruchsvoll werden.


----------



## pollux8 (28. September 2009)

tinnes schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Veranstaltung, kann aber bei Nord-Wind sehr anspruchsvoll werden.



Ja,es ist eine super Veranstaltung,denn sonst würde ich das Event auch nicht zu promoten versuchen.
Bei Nordwind würde ich sagen ,ist es zu anspruchsvoll,denn da fallen die Temperaturen auf 5 Grad und man hat 30% längere Fahrzeit.
Also ich hatte bei Rückenwind schon 6 Std zu trampeln und das bei 12 Grad.

Hier noch ein Filmlink vom letzten Jahr http://www.rtvnh.nl/sport/index.asp?newsid=91483&tijdlijn=1


----------



## Uplooser (29. September 2009)

Erstmal Dank für den Tipp, aber ein paar Fragen hab ich noch. Bin des flämischen nicht so mächtig und deshalb quäle ich mich so bei der Ausschreibung.
Welche Bereifung wählt man?
Technisch anspruchsvoll ist es wohl nicht, daher wohl für mich geeignet.
Oder sind Trails zwischen den Prielen und Downhill an den Dünen angesagt?
Gibt es ne Altersklassenwertung?


----------



## pollux8 (30. September 2009)

Uplooser schrieb:


> Erstmal Dank für den Tipp, aber ein paar Fragen hab ich noch. Bin des flämischen nicht so mächtig und deshalb quäle ich mich so bei der Ausschreibung.
> Welche Bereifung wählt man?
> Technisch anspruchsvoll ist es wohl nicht, daher wohl für mich geeignet.
> Oder sind Trails zwischen den Prielen und Downhill an den Dünen angesagt?
> Gibt es ne Altersklassenwertung?



1:Hi,Mit der Ausschreibung dürfte man keine Probleme haben.Man klickt bei Inschrijving(Einschreiben) und bei Name Rekeninghouder schreibts du deinen Namen noch mal auf und dann wird per Lastschrift(IBAN) bezahlt.

2ie Bereifung solltes du Strandreifen von Schwalbe nehmen.Big Apple ist der billigste,dafür härter und schwerer als Schalbe Super Moto.Der ist weicher und lauffreudiger.

3as Rennen ist im Leistungsbereich eines 100km Marathon mit 2500HM
zu vergleichen (siehe Ergebnissliste)
Aber,wenn man Gegenwind hat oder Sturm ist angesagt wird wohl ein großer Teil zu Hause bleiben.Man muß schon einen 25 Durchschnitt bekommen um Spaß zu haben.

Wie hier auf dem Bild hat man auch bei schlechten Wetter Spaß





Hier noch ein Beachbiking Film zur Anregung
http://www.fiets.nl/video/tv.asp?e=...0:08&nt_s3=1:00:13&ct_f=13:48:07&nt_f=1:18:12


----------



## Uplooser (30. September 2009)

Schon wieder Danke!
Aber noch eine Frage:
- Wie macht man denn den Rücktransfer von Den Helder, meine Fahrradbekannten haben mir einen Vogel gezeigt, als ich vorschlug da mit zu fahren. Soll heißen ich bin allein und kann im Ziel kein 2. Auto deponieren.


----------



## Thomas Sommer (1. Oktober 2009)

Uplooser schrieb:


> .....Wie macht man denn den Rücktransfer von Den Helder.......



Das wäre auch das Problem, das mich abhalten würde.
...abgesehen von der fahrtechnischen Monotonie - man muß wohl das Meer lieben ;-)


----------



## pollux8 (1. Oktober 2009)

Uplooser schrieb:


> Schon wieder Danke!
> Aber noch eine Frage:
> - Wie macht man denn den Rücktransfer von Den Helder, meine Fahrradbekannten haben mir einen Vogel gezeigt, als ich vorschlug da mit zu fahren. Soll heißen ich bin allein und kann im Ziel kein 2. Auto deponieren.


Mit dem Rücktransfer hatte ich noch nie ein problem.Die beste Möglichkeit:Man fährt mit dem Auto bis Arnhem oder Utrecht.Dann nimmt man sich ein Wochenendticket der holländischen Bahn.fährt zum Start.-übernachtet man im Naturhuis(August Reitsmahuis)kosten 25Euro.Wenn du in Den Helder ankommst,kannst du um 14:40 wieder zurück fahren.
Unterwegs kann man sich die Erfahrungen der anderen Teilnehmer noch bereichern.

Das das Rennen was besonderes ist,kann man an der Teilnehmerliste schon sehen.Jetzt sind wir schon 8 Deutsche und das Lars.G aus Arnsbach wieder mit macht,da braucht nicht weiter zu promoten.




Hier die Location von Hoek van Holland nach dem Start


----------



## Uplooser (1. Oktober 2009)

OK. dann mach ich das mal anders.
Suche Mitfahrer, biete Ford Transit, kann 2 Fahrer und noch mehr Bikes mitnehmen.
Idee ist den Transit im Ziel deponieren, am Start übernachten. 
Ich starte in Köln am Samstag und will in der Nähe des Starts übernachten. Vielleicht kann der eine oder andere sich meiner Logik/ Logistik anschließen.
Mit dem Zug fahren hab ich einfach keine Lust.


----------



## Blut Svente (1. Oktober 2009)

Uplooser schrieb:


> OK. dann mach ich das mal anders.
> Suche Mitfahrer, biete Ford Transit, kann 2 Fahrer und noch mehr Bikes mitnehmen.
> Idee ist den Transit im Ziel deponieren, am Start übernachten.
> Ich starte in Köln am Samstag und will in der Nähe des Starts übernachten. Vielleicht kann der eine oder andere sich meiner Logik/ Logistik anschließen.
> Mit dem Zug fahren hab ich einfach keine Lust.



Wie kommst Du denn zum Start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uplooser (2. Oktober 2009)

Naja, ich suche eben Leute mit denen ich das organisiere.
Notfalls würde ich diese erforderliche Zugfahrt am Samstag machen.


----------



## pollux8 (2. Oktober 2009)

Uplooser schrieb:


> Naja, ich suche eben Leute mit denen ich das organisiere.
> Notfalls würde ich diese erforderliche Zugfahrt am Samstag machen.



Zum Ziel zu fahren lohnt sich nur,wenn du am Freitag los fährst,ne geile ATB Runde in Bergen mit nimmst(15km) eine Runde,Sie ist die meistgefahrende Singletrail Strecke von Nederland.Eine Runde 180HM.
Rund um Den Helder sind die meisten angemeldeten Teilnehmer.Vielleicht hat der Tourclub Den Helder etwas organisiert,wo du bis zum Start mit fahren kannst.Einfach eine Mail nach beachbiking.nl schicken
Aber km mäßig liegs du von Köln näher an Hoek van Holland.Da ich Grenzländer bin,hatte ich mir letztes mal ein Wochenendticket für 50 Euro gekauft.Da kommt man mit den Spritpreisen nicht mit.In 3 STD fährt man bis HVH.
Zurück geht der Zug durchgehend von DH nach Arnhem.
Sonst kanste ja uns anschließen.Wir fahren mit 5 Bikern.


----------



## crasher-mike (3. Oktober 2009)

pollux8 schrieb:


>



Hast du das Bild in hoher Auflösung ?


----------



## pollux8 (4. Oktober 2009)

crasher-mike schrieb:


> Hast du das Bild in hoher Auflösung ?


Ich denk,du mußt Erik Boschman direkt anmailen.Er hat mir diese Fotos gemailt um Beachbiken zu promoten.



TRAUMTAG FÜR WAVEWARRIER UND FOTOGRAFEN.

ALBTRAUM FÜR EIN BEACHMARATHON
Ich weiß nicht,was der Veranstalter bei solch einen Tag für uns auf Lager hat.Vielleicht eine Hausrevier Runde im Stadtpark


----------



## remmydemmy (5. Oktober 2009)

Hoi jongens,
ik kan het niet meer afwachten aan de nederlandse zee te knallen!
Ich kann es jeden nur empfehlen mit den Niederländern mal echt nen Hammer Erlebnis zu haben!!!
Die Beachraces sind immer der Hammer!!!
Groetjes een we zien ons in Hoek van Holland naar Den Helder en Egmond Pier Egmond
Remmydemmy


----------



## C.K. (5. Oktober 2009)

Mmmh, das hört sich spannend an.
Mal was Anderes wie immer nur Berge ... 

Ohne jetzt die Regularien gelesen zu haben mal ne blöde Frage.
Sind da Schutzbleche verboten? Ich mein nur so eins für´n Poppes, an der Sattelstütze halt ...
Oder ist das gegen die Ehre?

Ich kann hier keinen mit Spritzschutz entdecken

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v64TEfcB0PY"]YouTube - Strandrace Hoek van Holland - Den Helder 2008[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uplooser (6. Oktober 2009)

So bin gemeldet, wie ich sehe kommt ein Teilnehmer aus Wuppertal. Ist das vielleicht ein Forumsuser?


----------



## busch69 (6. Oktober 2009)

Hi Uplooser,
ich bin der Wuppertaler.
Warum fragst du?


----------



## Uplooser (6. Oktober 2009)

Naja, ich muß mich komplett organisieren, wie machst Du das mit Anfahrt, Übernachtung, Rückreise.
Köln ist nicht weit, vielleicht können wir was zusammen machen, will mich aber auf keinen Fall aufdrängen und schmarotzen.
Kannst mir evtl auch eine PM schicken.


----------



## rotwild58 (7. Oktober 2009)

hallo; würde ja auch gerne teilnehmen weiss aber nicht wie ich das organisiere anfahrt , übernachtung, rückreise, komme aus düsseldorf. bin für vorschläge dankbar
gruss michael


----------



## pollux8 (7. Oktober 2009)

remmydemmy schrieb:


> Hoi jongens,
> ik kan het niet meer afwachten aan de nederlandse zee te knallen!
> Ich kann es jeden nur empfehlen mit den Niederländern mal echt nen Hammer Erlebnis zu haben!!!
> Die Beachraces sind immer der Hammer!!!
> ...


 

WARNING-WARNING
Wer hier mitfährt wird ein Wiederholungstäter
WARNING-WARNING




Der Beachbikemarathon wird bald voll sein/Max 1000 Teilnehmer http://www.beachbiking.nl/
Zitat(let op!! De inschrijving sluit op 25.10.2009.Dus mail je snel aan want vol is vol
Das Kultbikerennen EGMOND-PIER-EGMOND im Januar hat in diesen Monat auch schon Ihre Plätze vergeben


----------



## epic03 (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe mich heute auch angemeldet!
Hab allerdings auch noch ein paar fragen. Start ist morgens um 8 Uhr?
Hat jemand die genaue Adresse oder reicht es wenn man Hoek van Holland ins navi eingibt?
Ich freu mich riesig auf das Event....


----------



## mammut oil (8. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
habe mich auch angemeldet.
Hoffentlich passte das Wetter.
gruß oliver


----------



## pollux8 (8. Oktober 2009)

epic03 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich heute auch angemeldet!
> Hab allerdings auch noch ein paar fragen. Start ist morgens um 8 Uhr?
> Hat jemand die genaue Adresse oder reicht es wenn man Hoek van Holland ins navi eingibt?
> Ich freu mich riesig auf das Event....



Also,der Start ist vom HVH Centrum leicht zu finden.Es gibt nur eine Strasse  die zum Strand führt.
Hier noch ein paar Infos,wenn ihr nach Hoek van Holland kommt.
Kommt nicht mit hohen Erwartungen,falls ihr auf Bikerszene hofft,so wie auf Deutschen Events,dann schlagt ihr fehl.Wenn ihr den Strand betritt,---Der ist so weich,das man da sich am Samstag noch nicht mal warm fahren kann.Sonntag,pünklich zum Event hat man gerade eine 5m breite Spur,wo man sich hinhein tasten kann.
Also,wie kann man sich den Restlichen Samstag vergeuden??
Erstmal gibt es bei Endstation Bahnhof(Ein Gleis)die besten Patatten und Matjes-Dann geht man zum Kai ,wo die großen Frachter auslaufen,Dann sind da noch die vielen Angler,die am Kai ihr Glück versuchen.
Zum Schluß könnt Ihr noch zum Carribien Strandcaffee biken,dort wo die Anmeldung ist.Ich denk,daß ab 16Uhr die meisten Auswärtigen Teilnehmer da mal antanzen werden.



Hier noch ein Tipp:Wenn wir Gegenwind haben müssen wir so zusammen halten,wie auf diesen Bild


----------



## Uplooser (8. Oktober 2009)

OK, Du vorne, ich bin auch dicht hinter Dir.Versprochen.
Ich hab an das Hostel ne mail auf Deutsch und Englisch geschickt, keine Antwort. Was würdest Du machen?


----------



## Rotten67 (8. Oktober 2009)

So, ihc habe mich auch mal eingeschrieben. Hoffe es war alles richtig...
Bin ja gespannt und hoffe das der Gott der Winde gnädig ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pollux8 (9. Oktober 2009)

http://www.beachbiking.nl/modules/news/article.php?storyid=15
Ich hätte nicht gedacht,das das Interesse an Beachbiken so gut gut ankommt.
Bis jetzt sind schon 15 angemeldete Deutsche auf der Liste.
Mich interessiert jetzt noch,wie ihr das mit dem Auto oder Bahn organisiert.
Gebt mal paar Tipps!!!




Der Countdown Läuft:
Der Start in Hoek van Holland.


----------



## Uplooser (9. Oktober 2009)

Bis jetzt fahr ich noch allein, hab aber wie oben gepostet, noch Plätze zu vergeben.
Ich komme über die A61.


----------



## busch69 (9. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab ne liebe Freundin welche holländisch spricht und gerne einfach einen Tag dort irgendwo am Meer verbringt. Hat mir angeboten mich zu fahren.
Wer kann dazu schon nein sagen?


----------



## remmydemmy (9. Oktober 2009)

Hoi ik ben het nog een keer!
Waar zijn eigenlijk de Noordduitsen Racers? Ik zie alleen Renners uit de midde van duitsland. Zijn de Noordduitsen de hele dag met het zoeken van mosseln bezig? ;-) (grapje)
Es wird eine schönes Rennen, da bin ich mir ganz sicher!!!
Groetjes en we zien ons in Hoek van Holland!
Remmydemmy


----------



## Uplooser (9. Oktober 2009)

Stooooooooooooop!.
Ich bin aus Norddeutschland, also ein Fischkopp, hat mich nur in die Mitte verschlagen.
Ich werd Dir zeigen, wie man Muscheln sammelt.
Aber Du kannst mir vielleicht sagen, wie ich von DH zurück nach HvH komme.


----------



## Rotten67 (10. Oktober 2009)

Ich werde auch mit der Freundin fahren. Wir sind aus Duisburg....Holland ist quasi ein Stadtteil von Duisburg )

Wir werden Samstag hinfahren und ich werde am Ziel abgeholt
Nun muss ich doch wieder fahren. Normalerweise ist der Oktober ruhig bis sehr ruhig...
Also wieder rauf aufs Rad

Welches ist denn wohl der richtige Reifen 
RR, NN oder der Marathon??


----------



## Uplooser (10. Oktober 2009)

Fährst Du crosser?


----------



## Rotten67 (10. Oktober 2009)

Nee
Moutainbike
wie kommst du auf Crosser??


----------



## Uplooser (10. Oktober 2009)

wegen der Bereifung RR, liest sich wie RennRad.
Ich hab auf einigen Fotos auch crosser gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (10. Oktober 2009)

rr = racing ralph


----------



## Rotten67 (10. Oktober 2009)

Genau
der Racing Ralph war gemeint
Und das sind alles Rennräder
Crosser macht keinen Sinn für mich, dafür doch lierb das MTB und einen Strand


----------



## Uplooser (12. Oktober 2009)

So, es gibt neues zu vermelden.
Interessiert nicht? Also lest nicht weiter.
Fahre nun doch  nicht mit der Transe, sondern mit meiner Frau, also PKW.
Also ins Hotel, wir schlafen im Carlton.
Also werde ich den Samstag mit meiner Frau verbringen.
Also hab ich auch keine Probleme im Zielbereich, da ich in Empfang genommen werde, und mich dann ins warme Auto setzen kann.
Trotzdem oder deshalb noch eine Frage?
Welchen markanten Punkt würdet ihr empfehlen, wo mich meinen Frau unterwegs nochmals verpflegen könnte? Sinnvollerweise sollte dieser Punkt von Beiden, also Auto und Bike gut erreichbar sein.


----------



## Rotten67 (14. Oktober 2009)

Wir sind auch als Pärchen unterwegs und cih werde auch am Ziel aufgelesen.
Was ist das für ein Hotel was ihr habt. Hast du einen Link??

Und welche Reifen fahrt ihr so??
Extra nur Reifen für das Rennen ist mir zuviel.
Ich dachte an Rocket Ron oder sowas.
Die kann auch so nutzen


----------



## Uplooser (14. Oktober 2009)

So hier der Link zum Hotel. Ist ein fairer Kurs 69â¬ incl. FrÃ¼hstÃ¼cksbuffet.
Das zahlst Du in Deutschland nur fÃ¼rs Sonntagsbrunch
http://www.hotels.nl/de/naaldwijk/carlton/
Ansonsten ist pollux der Fachmann, hat mir zu mindestens BigApple, besser SuperMoto geraten.


----------



## Rotten67 (15. Oktober 2009)

Danke für den Link.
Aber das SOnntagsbrunch fällt ja aus...


Das  mit den Reifen ist eine schlaue Wahl
aber ich will welche die ich auch noch so nutzen kann

Ich habe derzeit Racing Ralph, NN
und die Marathon
Würde mir welche holen, dann aber auch weitere Nutzung
Wir haben in Duisburg nicht soviel Strand..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uplooser (15. Oktober 2009)

Wieso fällt es aus, Du Egoist?
Deine Frau kann doch mit meiner Frau schön brunchen.


----------



## s-works speci (15. Oktober 2009)

Je breiter und profilloser desto besser.
Gute abgefahrene egal ob NN RR


----------



## Rotten67 (15. Oktober 2009)

Uplooser schrieb:


> Wieso fällt es aus, Du Egoist?
> Deine Frau kann doch mit meiner Frau schön brunchen.



Das ginge wohl. Ich denke meine Freundin wird sich freuen. Wann seid ihr da?? Und wo kommt ihr her
Ich dachte eher an uns.

Dann werde ich  mal den Marathon versuchen
und was anderes noch im Gepäck haben
Aber ist der Boden für wenig bis kein Profil nicht zu tief??
Vor allem wenn es mal ausgefahren ist von den Führenden.
Und zu denne werde ich nicht gehören )


----------



## pollux8 (16. Oktober 2009)

s-works speci schrieb:


> Je breiter und profilloser desto besser.
> Gute abgefahrene egal ob NN RR


Ich bin gerade vom Strandurlaub Bergen aan Zee zurück gekommen.Jeden Tag 70km Strand rauf und runter gefahren.Super Wind und Wetter gehabt.
Ihr wollt Racing Ralf oder NN drauf ziehen.Jungs,wir fahren am Strand.Da muß schon ein glattloser 2,25 drauf.dann am besten mit 1,5 BAR.dann kommt man auch in den weichen Stellen durch.


So war das Wetter heute gewesen. Ich habe es mal mit 8KMH eine weile probiert.
Ich weiß nicht wie die Profis das machen????????
Ein paar Tips gebe ich noch zur Bahnfahrt.Von DH-HVH kostet 28Euro mit Bikeaufnahme.Dauert 2,5 STD.Das beste man würde das Auto in Leiden stehen lassen.dann sind es nur noch 180km bis zur Grenze.
Wenn ihr nicht mehr könnt müßt ihr in Zandvoort im Zug bis zum Ziel fahren.Das sind 50km bis nach Zandvoort.
Wetter mäßig hatten wir diese Woche Nordströmung und nächste Woche Südströmung.
Hier ein link http://www.zoover.de/niederlande/zuid-holland-sudholland/hoek-van-holland/wetter

http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/16_tagesvorhersage/?id=NL0ZH0062
Tipp Zum Training (Ein halben Sack Kartoffeln hinter euch her ziehen.
So etwa,ist es im vergleich zu 5 Windstärken Gegenwind


----------



## s-works speci (20. Oktober 2009)

Du schreibst genau das was ich sagte.


----------



## Rotten67 (20. Oktober 2009)

Wenn man eine Gruppe erwischt, dann sollte man es doch schaffen.
Hier ist wohl Windschattenfahren nicht so unwichtig.


----------



## pollux8 (20. Oktober 2009)

s-works speci schrieb:


> Je breiter und profilloser desto besser.
> Gute abgefahrene egal ob NN RR


Abgefahrende Reifen sind bei mir immer halb-kaputte Reifen.Für ein 30km Strandrace,kann man die noch dulden,aber hier beim Beachmarathon bleibst du im weichen Sand kleben und du mußt Ersatzschläuche mit nehmen.Bei Bike -Mailorder gibts Super Moto für 27Euro
Und in Sachen Frauen,Die würd ich nicht als Versorungsstation mit nehmen.Die bringen dich aus den Konzept.Das ist keine BRUNCH TOUR,Ihr müßt euch die Strecke Mental einprogramieren.
Auf der Homepage findet ihr ein Download zum Last Info.
Da ist eine Durchschnitt KMH Tabelle wonach man sich gut richten kann.



Nach den ersten 7km nach dem Start ist eine Strandbaustelle,die man  700m zu Fuß umgehen muß.Dann gibt es noch in Castricum und Callansoog ein paar Stellen wo Ihr weichen Untergrund habt.
Das könnte mit Rückenwind gerade noch hinhauen.
http://www.meteox.nl/14_daagse_weersverwachting_Hoek_Van_Holland.aspx?c=Netherlands&latlng=4.1|51.98


----------



## s-works speci (20. Oktober 2009)

Ok, wirst wohl recht haben, habe nur gedacht um keine weitere Investition zu tätigen.

130 Km im Sandkasten bei dem Wind dürfte mega hart werden. Wünsch euch viel Kraft, Wind und spass.

Das einzige worüber ich mir gedanken machen würde, wäre mein Bike wenn ich keine Strandlusche hätte(Salzwasser).


----------



## Rotten67 (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe den Marathon Surpreme
der wird schon ganz gut sein


----------



## Uplooser (21. Oktober 2009)

Hi pollux,
du machst mir richtig Angst!
Ich fahre was geht und werd mich durchbeissen..
Bei mir zählt der olympische gedanke.
So und jetzt geh ich trainieren, hab Urlaub und bin in den Vogesen, allerdings mit RR.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pollux8 (21. Oktober 2009)

Uplooser schrieb:


> Hi pollux,
> du machst mir richtig Angst!
> Ich fahre was geht und werd mich durchbeissen..
> Bei mir zählt der olympische gedanke.
> So und jetzt geh ich trainieren, hab Urlaub und bin in den Vogesen, allerdings mit RR.



Es wird mal wieder richtig spannend in der Wetterfront.(Zoover.nl gibt schon Nordwest,Die anderen halten sich bei Südwest.Aber die folgenden Tagen sind schon für WEST gerichtet.Das wär hart.
Es gibt nur 2 Möglichkeiten:
Entweder kommt ihr ZUGEDRÖHNT mit Adrealin zum Ziel.
Oder ihr habt dicke Beine,vergrabt vor Ort eure Fietze und ihr schmeißt mich aus dem Forum raus.
Kurzinfo zur Strecke:Vom Start bis Scheveningen gibt es Steinbunen die man selten umfahren kann,
Von Scheveningen bis Ijmunden müßt ihr die Zeit raus holen können,denn da ist der Untergrund sehr gut.
Nach der Verpflegung kommt die 15km lange Schleußen Strecke ,die bringen ein aus den Konzept bis man Wijk aan Zee ereicht hat.
Der folgende Abschnitt bis Camperduin-Petten dürfte ok sein,
dann kommt noch die letzten 25km Durchhalte Strecke.Das Ziel ist zu sehen,aber noch unheimlich weit.
Nach 6std sollte man um 14Uhr das ziel erreicht haben.
Tipp:Neopren-überziehsocken nicht vergessen.


----------



## Thomas Sommer (22. Oktober 2009)

pollux8 schrieb:


> Abgefahrende Reifen sind bei mir immer halb-kaputte Reifen.Für ein 30km Strandrace,kann man die noch dulden,aber hier beim Beachmarathon bleibst du im weichen Sand kleben und du mußt Ersatzschläuche mit nehmen.Bei Bike -Mailorder gibts Super Moto für 27Euro



Was machst du mit deinen Reifen? Ich wüßte nicht, was gegen abgefahrene RR spricht.

Grüße, Thomas 
(der mit 2001er FF auf dem Hinterrrad beim NRW-cup fährt. 
....zugegebenermaßen nicht gerade auf den vorderen Plätzen aber da kann der Reifen Nichts für.)


----------



## pollux8 (22. Oktober 2009)

Wetter mäßig geben die Propheten da oben bis jetzt Entwarnung.
Seitlicher Rückenwind ist angesagt.Zumindes kein Gegenwind.

Der Veranstalter bietet für 25 Euro einen Bus service von Den Helder wieder zurück nach HVH an
Für 28 Euro gehts auch mit der Bahn.(incl)Bike
Dann gibt es für 39,50 Euro ein (NS Herfsttoer)ticket für 2 Personen.
Da kann man einen ganzen Tag von allen Stationen Hollands durch Land reisen.Wenn man Sonntag zurück will,bezahlt man das selbe.
Lohnt sich nur für 2 Personen.

Hier noch eine Wind vorhersage 
http://www.windguru.com/de/index.php?sc=48307

Noch 3 Tage,dann ist anmeldeschluß http://www.beachbiking.nl/


----------



## remmydemmy (24. Oktober 2009)

Thomas Sommer schrieb:


> Was machst du mit deinen Reifen? Ich wüßte nicht, was gegen abgefahrene RR spricht.
> 
> Grüße, Thomas
> (der mit 2001er FF auf dem Hinterrrad beim NRW-cup fährt.
> ....zugegebenermaßen nicht gerade auf den vorderen Plätzen aber da kann der Reifen Nichts für.)


 
Muschelbänke, würde ich mal sagen, die können so eine abgeluschte Pelle ganz gut mal aufschlitzen!!!


----------



## remmydemmy (24. Oktober 2009)

Zo, de finger zijn nu all nat van sweet! Es dauert nicht meer lang, dann geht es los! Wer sich noch nicht angemelde hat sollte es umbedingt noch machen! Aber die breiten Ballonreifen ohne Profil nicht vergeten! Die gibt es auch schon ab 20â¬ von Bontrager!


----------



## mammut oil (24. Oktober 2009)

hallo,
könnte mann das auch mit einen fully fahren
ohne sich lächerlich zu machen

gruß oliver


----------



## pollux8 (25. Oktober 2009)

mammut oil schrieb:


> hallo,
> könnte mann das auch mit einen fully fahren
> ohne sich lächerlich zu machen
> 
> gruß oliver


Soweit du ein Lookout hast,kannste prima damit fahren.Ich fahr ja auch den Rocky Element.
Noch 3 STD dann ist ANMELDESCHLUß.
Prognose:Wir haben am Race tag RÜCKENWIND auf 120km.Da macht Beachfahren besonders SPAß


http://www.beachbiking.nl/

http://www.meteox.nl/14_daagse_weersverwachting_Hoek_Van_Holland.aspx?c=Netherlands&latlng=4.1|51.98


----------



## Rotten67 (25. Oktober 2009)

Für alle die ihr in Auto in Den Helder lassen wollen.
Meine Freundin und ich schlafen in Petten, ist nahe bei Den Helder, und könnten noch ein max zwei Leute zum Start mitnehmen.
Bitte nur kurz bescheid geben. Dann nehme ich den Radträger mit.


----------



## pollux8 (26. Oktober 2009)

Rotten67 schrieb:


> Für alle die ihr in Auto in Den Helder lassen wollen.
> Meine Freundin und ich schlafen in Petten, ist nahe bei Den Helder, und könnten noch ein max zwei Leute zum Start mitnehmen.
> Bitte nur kurz bescheid geben. Dann nehme ich den Radträger mit.


Moin Rotten.Ich denk,du machst dir und deiner Freundin damit jede menge Stress.Erstmal liegt Petten 30min von Den Helder entfernt und wenn du dann in Den Helder noch einen aufgabeln willst um zum Start -HVH- zu kommen.mußt du schon plus minus null 3,5 Std Fahrzeit berechnen.
Und wenn du Sonntag morgen Von Petten zum Start willst,dann sehe ich eine Krise bei euch.
Petten lohnt sich für dich nur wenn du nach Den Helder mit deinen Schwalbe Marathon Surpreme mal testes.dann hast du noch Zeit dir ein paar Strandreifen zu besorgen.Oder hast du schon Fussballspieler mit Pantoffeln auf den Rasen gesehen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rotten67 (26. Oktober 2009)

Also wohl doch keinen Marathon Surpreme....
obwohl ich keine großen Unterschiede sehe zum Moto.
Ich bin allerdings auch kein Experte was das angeht

In Petten sind wir, weil es da für uns umsonst ist. Ich würde denjenigen schon bitten nach Petten zu kommen. Sind 120km bis zum Start, sollte Sonntagmorgens machbar sein.
Welcher ist denn dein Reifen


----------



## pollux8 (26. Oktober 2009)

Rotten67 schrieb:


> Also wohl doch keinen Marathon Surpreme....
> In Petten sind wir, weil es da für uns umsonst ist. Ich würde denjenigen schon bitten nach Petten zu kommen.
> Welcher ist denn dein Reifen



Mit dem Surpreme kann ich mir noch kein Urteil nehmen.Der sieht profillos glatt aus.Der wäre mir zu hart und zu schmal.Eben ein Tourenreifen
Ich fahre den Super Moto.Der ist weich glatt und den fahren 70% der Fahrer.Da fährst du wie im Merzedes und bügelst den Strand glatt.
So wie ich sehe,willst du Sonntagmorgen von Petten fahren???
Übernachte lieber in -HVH-Da wird.in den Hotels -bikerisch gesprochen.Die geben dir die restlichen Tipps um die Tour gut zu überstehen.
Treffpunkt könnten wir um 16Uhr in der Carribien Strandbar machen.??


----------



## Rotten67 (26. Oktober 2009)

Das meinte ich ja. Vom Profil sehe ich keinen großen Unterschied. Beide leicht profiliert. Meiner ist 2.00 breitunnötig zu quälen
Auf der anderen Seite habe ich keine Lust, mich 

Ich werde mal sehen wie das mit der Übernachtung ist...

Welche Zeit stellst du dir etwa vor??
Dann könnnten wir uns ja gegenseitig Windschatten spenden..
und zusammen den Strand aufmischen


----------



## pollux8 (26. Oktober 2009)

Rotten67 schrieb:


> Das meinte ich ja. Vom Profil sehe ich keinen großen Unterschied. Beide leicht profiliert. Meiner ist 2.00 breitunnötig zu quälen
> Auf der anderen Seite habe ich keine Lust, mich
> 
> Ich werde mal sehen wie das mit der Übernachtung ist...
> ...


Mit der Übernachtungu kannst nicht beides auf einmal machen,morgens eine 2-3 Std Fahrt zum Start machen und dich dann zum Mararthon zu bewegen.Das machen nur die,die Routiene haben,und den Strand auswendig kennen.
Leistungsmäßig bin ich bei den SKS Marathons-P-Weg -Wetter an der Ruhr immer in der 70% Scala.Also versuche ich den Beachbikemarathon wieder unter 6Std zu erreichen


----------



## Rotten67 (26. Oktober 2009)

Ist ja nicht so, das ich Beratungresistent wäre
Ich habe dann mal ein Hotel gebucht. Das Fletcher Carlton


----------



## Uplooser (26. Oktober 2009)

Na, dann können die Damen ja doch zusammen brunchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rotten67 (26. Oktober 2009)

Das geht wohl
und hinterher mit Hündchen Gassie gehen

Nun noch das Reifenproblem


----------



## pollux8 (27. Oktober 2009)

Rotten67 schrieb:


> Nun noch das Reifenproblem



Gib dir ein Ruck und besorg dir paar vernünftige Schlappen,denn drei gute Beachraces stehen im Jahr in Holland auf den Programm
Nächstes ist am 27.11 Scheveningen-Noordwijk und zurück.

Laut WETTER INFO gibt es am Sonntag südwest mit viel Wind.
Gegen Abend soll er noch auf West drehen.
Da müssen wir hoffen,das sich alles ein bisschen verzögert.
Es bleibt spannend
Zum aufwärmen AC/DC mit Thunderstruck


----------



## Rotten67 (27. Oktober 2009)

Das ist so eine Sache
wenn ich die Marathon nicht hätte, sofort
Aber nur für die Rennen...doch ein wenig viel Kohle

Wie oft bist du denn  schon da mit geradelt


----------



## heinerfett (27. Oktober 2009)

Moin an alle Beachracer,

für die, die auch ein bischen Abwechslung auf der Strecke suchen, kann ich Euch auch mal unser Beachrace auf der Nordseeinsel Borkum empfehlen. Sind zwar nur 3 Runden á 12 km, aber auch die sind nicht zu verachten. Ihr zahlt zwar 25,- Euro Startgebühr, aber darin enthalten sind Getränke und Riegel, Gel und Bananen, Saunabesuch und Massage nach dem Rennen, sowie eine Pastaparty mit 5 verschiedenen Sorten Pasta vom Feinsten und nicht der übliche Nudelpapp und Beachparty mit Lagerfeuer und Musik am Strand. Alle Überschüsse werden wie jedes Jahr einem wohltätigen Zweck gespendet.
Wir Veranstalter sind alles Idealisten mit Spaß am Biken.
Also, sehen wir uns am 18.09.2010...
www.borkum-beachrace.de

Gruß
Heiner der Pulsbegrenzer


----------



## pollux8 (27. Oktober 2009)

heinerfett schrieb:


> Moin an alle Beachracer,
> 
> für die, die auch ein bischen Abwechslung auf der Strecke suchen, kann ich Euch auch mal unser Beachrace auf der Nordseeinsel Borkum empfehlen. Sind zwar nur 3 Runden á 12 km, aber auch die sind nicht zu verachten. Ihr zahlt zwar 25,- Euro Startgebühr, aber darin enthalten sind Getränke und Riegel, Gel und Bananen, Saunabesuch und Massage nach dem Rennen, sowie eine Pastaparty mit 5 verschiedenen Sorten Pasta vom Feinsten und nicht der übliche Nudelpapp und Beachparty mit Lagerfeuer und Musik am Strand. Alle Überschüsse werden wie jedes Jahr einem wohltätigen Zweck gespendet.
> Wir Veranstalter sind alles Idealisten mit Spaß am Biken.
> ...


Moin Heiner
Ich weiß ,das ihr das einzige Team in Deutschland seit,das Beachbike mäßig was auf die Beine stelltTrotz Spätsommer habt ihr auf der Insel immer geiles Wetter zum Event.Ich als begeisteter Beachbiker sollte mir diesmal den Termin für 2010 mal vormerken

Beachbiken ist meiner Meinung spannender als jeder Bergmarathon.
Siehe Wetterdaten für Sonntag.Da gibt Buienradar.nl 51knt für das Event.
Das sind so 9-10Windstärken.Ich hoffe,das die sich da verschrieben haben.
@Rotten.Da brauchts du keine Reifen mehr zu kaufen.Das Problem wird sein,die FIEZE zum Strand zu bringen.dann kann man auch mit blosen Felgen fahren,oder sich treiben lassen.
http://www.meteox.nl/14_daagse_weersverwachting_Hoek_Van_Holland.aspx?c=Netherlands&latlng=4.1|51.98
Der Windreport von windguru kann sich auch sehen lassen.
http://www.windguru.com/de/index.php?sc=48307
Und mit Windfinder kann man vergleichen:http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/hoek_van_holland

Also,51km Wind sind laut Wind-tabelle 6Windstärken.
9-10  Windstärken ist noch ein langer Weg


----------



## Rotten67 (28. Oktober 2009)

Ist doch mal was
Winddichte Jacke und die als Segel...dann ist man gegen 10h am Ziel


----------



## pollux8 (28. Oktober 2009)

Es muß ein Bikegott geben!!
Südwinde 5-6.Das wird ein Traumtag
Bei Südost und Südwest hätten wir seidlichen Rückenwind.
Da können wir über die paar Regentropfen,die kommen sollten auch drüber stehen.



Hier noch eine szene vom Egmond-pier Beachrace.im Januar.Die anmeldung wird in diesen paar tagen vorbei sein.dann heißt es wieder warten auf 2011
Hier noch ein link zum scheveningen Race:http://www.interimsport.nl/beachchallenge/
http://www.egmondpieregmond.nl/


----------



## mammut oil (29. Oktober 2009)

hallo,
habe grade reifen aufgezogen 
fahre vorne ra/ra und hinten big appel
wird hoffentlich fahrbar sein
ist das richtig das die erste verpflegung erst bei km 60 ist

gruß oliver


----------



## pollux8 (29. Oktober 2009)

mammut oil schrieb:


> hallo,
> habe grade reifen aufgezogen
> fahre vorne ra/ra und hinten big appel
> wird hoffentlich fahrbar sein
> ...


Das mit den Reifen ist hier im Thread so eine Sache,Ich kann mir momentan nicht vorstellen,vorne Stollen und hinten kein Profil.Ich sag immer,erstmal testen.
Bei 32knt,(7 Windstärken)was uns vor Den Helder mit einer Regenklatsche erwartet,wirds,wohl egal sein,ob mit Reifen oder ohne.
Bei Ijmuiden ist die erste Rast.Also gut Frühstücken und nen Butter mit nehmen.
Hier noch ein paar links zum Wetter(Windradar und Regenradar)
http://www.teleweer.nl/water.aspx?t=1

http://www.meteox.nl/3daagse.aspx?soort=grt-084regenverwachting&jaar=-10&type=regenverwachting


----------



## Uplooser (29. Oktober 2009)

Hi Pollux,
erst Mal Dank für dein Engagement, hast uns sehr geholfen.
Die eine oder andere Frage habe ich doch.
1,5 bar Fülldruck ist ja nicht viel und dann mit 235erWalzen.
Sind da die Pannen durch Muscheln und Snakebits nicht sicher?
Bügelt man über die Steinbuhnen oder sind die so zerklüftet und glatt, daß man absteigen muß?
Da ich des flämischen nicht mächtig bin, stellt man sich am Start nach Abholen der Nummer soweit wie möglich nach vorn, soll heißen möglichst um 6 schon die Nummer holen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pollux8 (29. Oktober 2009)

Uplooser schrieb:


> Hi Pollux,
> erst Mal Dank für dein Engagement, hast uns sehr geholfen.
> Die eine oder andere Frage habe ich doch.
> 1,5 bar Fülldruck ist ja nicht viel und dann mit 235erWalzen.
> ...


Um so weicher der Sand,um so weniger der Reifendruck.
Da alle Nederlands Bikerisch können,kann man vor Ort entscheiden.Mit 1,8 Bar ist son Mittelding.und dann heißt es glühen,was das Zeug hält.

Der Rekord mit 3:25 könnte diesmal überboten werden.
Mit der Startnummer liegs du alpfabetisch im Mittelfeld.Und so muß man sich auch einreihen.Also nicht wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst.
Die Regenwand kommt auch erst gegen 11 Uhr.
Wann werdet ihr am Samstag eintreffen??


----------



## mammut oil (29. Oktober 2009)

hallo 
ich und meine freundin fahren schon morgen
und bleiben bis montag so ists ein mini urlaub
sind im atlantic hotel den haag
gruß oliver


----------



## Uplooser (29. Oktober 2009)

Wir werden Sa-Mittag eintreffen.
Sa-Nachmittag-Abend ein Treffen angesagt?


----------



## Rotten67 (29. Oktober 2009)

Wir kommen auch schon morgen
sind imm Fletcher Carlton
Ich muss morgen nco die Bremse vom Fully aufs Hardtail montieren.
Mir ist heute beim Befüllen die kleine Schraube vom Ausgleichsbehälter aus der Hand gefallen
und weg isse.
Und kein Ersatz zu bekommen....

So ein Ärger

Auf den Bildern, habe ich eine Menge Reifen gesehen
Von glatt bis Stollen und schmal bis breit....
Der Moto wird wohl die beste Wahl sein
ich werde aber am Samstag mla den Marathon testen
und dann sehen wie es läuft


----------



## Rotten67 (30. Oktober 2009)

Wo sollen wir uns denn morgen mal sehen
und wann so etwa??


----------



## mammut oil (30. Oktober 2009)

hallo 
wir fahren jetzt los wünsche alle viel spass
und das alle ankommen
falls mich einer trifft bin mit eine votec fully unterwegs


----------



## pollux8 (30. Oktober 2009)

Der ersteTeil ist schon heute zur Zee gefahren.Für die ,die noch dahin wolln.Die Regenwand bekommen wir nicht mehr mit.http://www.meteox.nl/3daagse.aspx?soort=grt-060regenverwachting&jaar=-10&type=regenverwachting
Die Winde sind am Start mit 3 Windstärken Rückenwind und enden in Den Helder bei 5-6 Windstärken.
Bei Zandvoord wird es eng durch die Sonntags angler,die auch in der Spur der Biker sind.Sonst muß man ein Auge auf die Hunde haben.Der Strand ist ja nicht abgesperrt.
Für die,die das ganze über eine Webcam sehen wolln.Hier ein paar links :http://www.scheveningenlive.nl/ ab8:30 Beachcam 1 ist die beste, http://www.kustgids.nl/beachcam/index.html
Noordwijk und Bloemendaal ist gut.und Bergen aan zee
Wir fahren zu viert mit dem Zug,und ich denk man sieht sich in der Pommesbude am Bahnhof.oder im Carribien Bar.
Also,let`s go to the HIGHWAY TO HELL.........und viel Erfolg für die restlichen Teilnehmer.


----------



## pollux8 (1. November 2009)

Hi,ich bin gerade wieder zurück vom Beachmarathon.Wir haben als Gäste doch sehr gute Leistung gezeigt.Localmatador Ramses Bekkenk gewann die 130km in 3:33 Der beste Deutsche war Rembert Noldes mit 4:05 Ich hatte 4:58.und war im Mittlfeld zu sehen.


Mit südost 3-4 Windstärken konnte man bei relativ harten Sand den Strand gut bearbeiten.
Wie waren Eure Erlebnisse.?
Hier am Carribien Bar war unser Treffpunk mit ein Teil der Deutschen Teilnehmer


----------



## epic03 (2. November 2009)

Hey,
das Rennen hat mir auch sehr viel spass gemacht, fand es echt geil über den Strand zu heizen.... Geht auch echt vorwärts.Hatte zum Schluss auch noch relativ viele Reserven.
Bin mit Rocket Ron und Race King gefahren aber glatte Reifen wären wohl echt besser gewesen.
Weiss jemand wo man Fotos vom Event bekommen kann?
Grüsse Nico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pollux8 (2. November 2009)

epic03 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> Bin mit Rocket Ron und Race King gefahren aber glatte Reifen wären wohl echt besser gewesen.
> Weiss jemand wo man Fotos vom Event bekommen kann?
> Grüsse Nico


Bei Deinen Zeiten mit 4:22 müßte ich dir drei Daumen mehr geben ,und weil du mit Stollenreifen gefahren bist und mit einen knapp 30ziger Schnitt ,gebe ich noch 2
Hattes du nicht ein dunkelrotes Trikot mit der Aufschrift(Lippe an)???
Bilder gibt es bis her nur unter http://www.harfoto.nl/


----------



## epic03 (2. November 2009)

ja genau der war ich, das is unser Bike-Sport-Lippe Vereinstrikot gewesen.
Hattet ihr eigetnlichauch alle mehr als 130 km auf dem Tacho? Normalerweise passt mein Tacho immer, aber diesmal hat ich fast 5 km mehr drauf...


----------



## C.K. (2. November 2009)

pollux8 schrieb:


> Bilder gibt es bis her nur unter http://www.harfoto.nl/



Oder HIER ein Paar ...

... auf den Pfeil klicken um die Slideshow zu starten ...


----------



## Uplooser (2. November 2009)

Mir hat ein  Helfer im Ziel auch gesagt, daß es 135km wären.


----------



## pollux8 (3. November 2009)

C.K. schrieb:


> Oder HIER ein Paar ...
> 
> ... auf den Pfeil klicken um die Slideshow zu starten ...


Ich könnte dir die ganze Seite mitgeben.Du hast das pure Leben des Events damit dargestellt.Du hast noch mehrere Pespektiven hinein gebracht.Es war fotografisch ja auch nicht die Action.Flaches Meer,trübe Sicht und das Feld hat sich nach 25km auch schon auseinander gezogen.
Vor der ersten Pause in Ijmuiden,da gab es unerwartet ein grosses Wasserloch,wo die meisten volles Rohr durchgebrettert sind
Da ging der Gischt bis zum Helm.Das wäre die beste Fotosituation gewesen


----------



## pollux8 (3. November 2009)

Ich hab hier noch ein Fernsehbericht auf RTVNH entdeckt.
Da sieht man das Ramses Bekkenk sich von Scheveningen alleine abgesetzt hat,dann aber am Ziel noch ärztlich versorgt werden mußte
http://www.rtvnh.nl/player.php?stream=ItemTV&item=44904


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (3. November 2009)

war schon bei einigen rennen dabei wo ramses mitgefahren ist.
der gibt einfach immer alles.

bei allersheimer mtb-cup z.b. hatte er keine konkurrenz und hat mal grade mit über 13 min vor dem zweiten und fast 20 minuten vor dem dritten gewonnen.

die leistung auf einer geraden strecke mal eben ohne windschatten vorne weg zu fahren, ist umso größer zu bewerten.
sicher ist das ganze nur sport und es sollte nicht bis zur körperlichen grenze gekämpft werden, aber ist denn bekannt warum er behandelt werden musste?


----------



## remmydemmy (3. November 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> war schon bei einigen rennen dabei, wo rmses mitgefahren ist.
> der gibt einfach immer alles.
> 
> bei allersheimer mtb-cup z.b. hatte er keine konkurrenz und hat mal grade mit über 13 min vor dem zweiten und fast 20 minuten vor dem dritten gewonnen.
> ...


 
*Im dem Interview nach dem Rennen erklärt Rames das er sich das Rennen nicht so gut eingeteilt hat und die letzten 7 Kilometer kaum noch treten konnte, weil er immer mehr auskühlte und krämpfe bekam. Im Ziel musste er dann erstmal aufgewärmt und die Krämpfe gelöst werden!*


----------



## remmydemmy (3. November 2009)

Erstmal ein riesiges Lob an unseren Bikepromotor Pollux!!! Er hat mich zu diesem riesigen Event eingeladen und ich bin heilfroh das ich ihm in die Dünen gefolgt bin! Ich hatte ja schon einige Erfahrung mit kürzeren Beachrennen, aber dies war mal der richtige *HAMMER!!!*
Es ist sicherlich nicht alles optimal verlaufen, aber beim erstenmal kann man das auch nicht erwarten! Bin leider ein paar mal falsch gefahren (zu früh im losen Sand, steinbuhnen nicht richtig ausgenutzt) und der Sattel hatte sich auch noch gelöst, wodruch ich aus einer richtig schnellen Gruppe hinaus gefallen bin, sonst hätte es warscheinlich noch für eine Zeit unter 4Std. gereicht. Eins steht aber jetzt schon fest, im nächstem Jahr bin ich wieder dabei!!!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (4. November 2009)

Hab hier eine Weile mitgelesen und muß sagen, das reizt mich wirklich. Könnte ich mir gut als Saisonabschluß 2010 vorstellen. Kennt schon jemand den Termin für 2010 oder sowas in der Richtung? Werde das mit einem Urlaub verbinden müssen, da sich die An- und Rückreise ab Raum Frankfurt an einem Wochenende inkl. Rennen doch sehr ungemütlich gestalten dürfte und da wir nicht weit vom Start ein Häuschen haben, bietet sich das natürlich an.

Was für Reifen wurden da jetzt eigentlich gefahren und wieviel Nachteil hat man mit einem "normalen" Reifen gegenüber einem Spezialreifen? Habe hier von "möglichst breit, kein Profil" bis zu "normalen" Semislicks aka Racing Ralph und Race King alles gelesen. Würde schon gern was nehmen, was ich nicht nur für dieses Rennen einsetzen kann. Conti Race King 2.2, Schwalb Furious Fred 2.25 oder Maxxis Larsen TT 2.0 kommen mir da in den Sinn.


----------



## Rotten67 (5. November 2009)

Die meisten sind den SuperMoto gefahren.
Ich war mit dem Marathon Surpreme unterwegs. Ob es mit den anderen besser gelaufen wäre, keine Ahnung. 
Ich habe da auch Lehrgeld gezahlt. Anfangs sehr langsam angegangen.
Das Feld hat sich sehr schnell auseinander gezogen und raus war man.
Aber nach 4 Wochen Pause, mit nur gelegentlichen TOuren, ging es.
Ich würde nächstes Jahr die Disc Bremsen demontieren und hinten nur eine Canti fahren.
Das reicht.

Haben denn alle ihre Räder wieder sauber. Es hat ja geknirscht und gekratzt...
Tat mir in der Seele weh )


----------



## pollux8 (5. November 2009)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> . Kennt schon jemand den Termin für 2010 oder sowas in der Richtung?.


Müste diesmal der 31.10.2010 sein.
Um zum Abschluß noch mal eine Resonance zu finden.Ich hoffe,ich habe Euch ein tolles Event vorgestellt.3150Hits und 90 Antworten,ist für Holland Events was besonderes.Vielleicht hat auch die Zeitschrift (BIKE) einen großen Teil dazu getan,das das Interesse gewachsen ist.
Ich stand als kleiner Partygeber des öffteren unter Strom.,das von oben das richtige Wetter kam.Tage vorher war es diesig und null Wind,und Tage danach kamen die auflandigen Winde und von 16Grad auf 9Grad zurückgehende Temperaturen.
@Rotten.Du hast fürs erste mal unter 6Std eine gute Zeit hingezaubert,genau so dein Kollege uplooser,der 5Min vor mir ins Ziel kam.
Ich mußte meine Fietz auch auseinander nehmen und einfetten.
Ich beabsichtige die Rabbochallange am 21.11 in Scheveningen mit zu fahren.Biete daher Mitfahrgelegenheit ,ab der Grenze Holland (Abfahrt Zevennaar)Rückreise um 16Uhr.
http://www.interimsport.nl/beachchallenge/
Wer noch mehr Fotos sehen möchte:
http://www.pixagogo.com/7679584215


----------



## Uplooser (5. November 2009)

Hi wolli, jetzt hast Du mich infiziert. Hab mich hier angemeldet:http://www.beach-endurance.be/
Hab bei meinem ersten Rennen im sand viele Anfängerfehler gemacht; Zu früh abgestiegen, den Sand falsch angefahren, am Anfang zu langsam gefahren. Naja wird mich 20 Plätze gekostet haben. Ich gelobe Besserung.


----------



## pollux8 (5. November 2009)

Uplooser schrieb:


> Hi wolli, jetzt hast Du mich infiziert. Hab mich hier angemeldet:http://www.beach-endurance.be/
> Hab bei meinem ersten Rennen im sand viele Anfängerfehler gemacht; Zu früh abgestiegen, den Sand falsch angefahren, am Anfang zu langsam gefahren. Naja wird mich 20 Plätze gekostet haben. Ich gelobe Besserung.



Ich sagte,ja wenn du einmal den Adrealin Kick bekommen hast,suchst du wieder die Herausforderung.
Holland hat 5 und Belgien hat 6 Beachrennen im Jahr.
Panne hat ein 17km langen Kurs,den man 3 mal umfahren muß.1500 Teilnehmer hört sich gut an.
Von Deiner Ecke ist De Panne auch nicht so weit.
Hier ein Filmlink von Panne.: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mdULiQ8bqQU&feature=related"]YouTube- De Panne Mountainbike 2008[/ame]


----------



## tinnes (6. November 2009)

So wie es ausschaut haben alle ihren Spaß gehabt. Schön das Pollux soviel Einsatz zeigt, ich kann seinen Eifer nur verstehen. Es gibt ne Menge MTB Rennen in Holland die wunderschön und auch anspruchsvoll sind. Das ein oder andere mal treffe ich dann auch den Pollux und auch seine Kumpels.

Wir sind dann die einzigen Deutschen bei MTB-Veranstaltungen, die oft direkt an der Grenze zu Holland stattfinden.

Daher mein Aufruf für's folgende Jahr:  Mitmachen, aber alle!

Ich werde mal die Highlights in den Nederlanden früh genug ankündigen!

Top Event ist der Bart Brentjes Challenge im Oktober in Eisden/Maastricht, da fährt der Meister selber mit und gewinnt auch noch oft! (Also der Bart, nicht ich) 100km mit ordentlich Höhenmeter!


----------



## pollux8 (6. November 2009)

Der Egmond-pier-Egmond Beachrace ,der am 9.1.2010 ausgetragen wird,ist seit den 6.11 schon mit 3500Teilnehmer ausgebucht.
Wer trotzdem noch teilnehmen möchte,sollte bis 2 Wochen vorm Start warten.Dann ins Gästebuch schaun,Da sind eine menge Teilnehmer,die wegen Krankheit ihr Start-Ticket verkaufen wollen. http://www.egmondpieregmond.nl/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## remmydemmy (7. November 2009)

Zum Glück habe ich bereits das Ticket für E-p-E gelöst und der halve marathon gehört auch dazu! Für alle die noch kein Ticket haben heißt das aber nicht das Sie nicht mehr Starten können. Es springen kurz vor dem Wettkampf meist noch einige Leute ab, dazu sollte ihr mal auf der Website von EpE nachschauen!
Die kommenden Wochen werde ich auch wieder einige Veldtourtocht im Grenzraum bestreiten, Termine sind unter www.goossensraceshops.nl zu finden! Vielleicht sieht man sich ja!!!
Groetjes


----------



## pollux8 (7. November 2009)

Ich hab gerade noch ne Packung Bilder vom HVH-DH (Beachmarathon) gefunden.Da müßten eigentlich alle von Euch Teilnehmer drauf sein.
Hier der link: http://picasaweb.google.com/vincenthelder76/HoekVanHollandDenHelderSerie1#
http://picasaweb.google.com/vincenthelder76/HoekVanHollandDenHelderSerie2#
Gefunden hab ich es unter :http://www.mtb-schoorl.nl/


----------



## warmalschneller (10. November 2009)

Rotten67 schrieb:


> Die meisten sind den SuperMoto gefahren.
> Ich war mit dem Marathon Surpreme unterwegs. Ob es mit den anderen besser gelaufen wäre, keine Ahnung.
> Ich habe da auch Lehrgeld gezahlt. Anfangs sehr langsam angegangen.
> Das Feld hat sich sehr schnell auseinander gezogen und raus war man.
> ...



War Eure Show um Reifen, Bremsen etc. nicht etwas übertrieben?
90% der Holländer & Belgier ist es sch...egal welche Reifen sie fahren, und wenn ich Eure Zeiten sehe, hmmm......


----------



## mammut oil (10. November 2009)

Hallo, 
na scheiß egal war das bestimmt nicht da 99 % aller Holländer
Big Appel/Super Moto drauf hatten.
Außerdem fahre ich nächstes Jahr bestimmt nicht mit Disc.
Ich denk das mann einen Sauerlandmarathon bestimmt nicht mit dem
Beachrace vergleichen kann.
Ich glaube auch nicht das mann sich rechtfertigen muss wie gut mann ist.
Spass hatts gemacht, war aber schon eine harte Nummer.

gruß Oliver


----------



## Uplooser (10. November 2009)

Hallo war mal schneller
1. Du hast nicht mitgemacht, also darfst Du Dir kein Urteil über die Zeiten erlauben.
2. Ich habe auch 90% SuperMoto und ca 9% Bontrager und BigApple gesehen.
3. Ich bin 50 Jahre alt, habe mein erstes Strandrennen mit einer Zeit von 4.52 also 26 Schnitt hingelegt und bin damit sehr zufrieden.
4. Disc ist fehl am Platz, Federgabel auch.


----------



## warmalschneller (10. November 2009)

Uplooser schrieb:


> Hallo war mal schneller
> 1. Du hast nicht mitgemacht, also darfst Du Dir kein Urteil über die Zeiten erlauben.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Uplooser (10. November 2009)

Sonst hätte ich Dich überholt.


----------



## warmalschneller (11. November 2009)

Uplooser schrieb:


> Sonst hätte ich Dich überholt.



Was sollen denn die blöden Kommentare?
Ich habe hier lediglich festgestellt das einige einen professionell anmutenden Aufwand betreiben um dann irgendwo hinten anzukommen, dabei fuhren die meisten einfach so mit.

Mich darf auch jeder gerne überholen der vorbei will, aber woher nimmst Du diese Überheblichkeit das so sicher zu beurteilen.
Richtig gut sind diejenigen die sich überhaupt nicht um "Renntraining" kümmern und mit dreckigen Rad mit Reifen Modell "die die drauf sind" starten.


----------



## Uplooser (11. November 2009)

Jetzt werd mal locker im Schritt, 
das war ne flapsige Bermerkung auf deine Feststellungen.
Dieser professionelle Aufwand ist Teil einer Vorfreude, einer gewissen Angst einzubrechen, bei dem selbsternannten längsten Strandrennen der Welt.
zudem kannst Du mir glauben, daß ich nicht ernsthaft in den Raum stelle, jeden mir unbekannten Deutschen überholt zu haben.
Wobei?? Eigentlich war nur ein Deutscher schneller, den ich nicht zuordnen kann.
Und ob es sinnvoll ist ohne Vorbereitung in so in ein Rennen zu gehen, lass ich mal dahin gestellt.
Der Initiator der Geschichte ( pollux) hat sogar davon abgeraten die Frau mitzunehmen,
Also nochmal auch für Dich:
Das Ganze hat Spaß gemacht und ich hab jetzt immer noch Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tinnes (11. November 2009)

Jetzt mal wieder normal, ich kann mir gar nicht vorstellen, das der Big Apple oder der Super Moto genug Grip im Sand hat, sind ja vollkommen glatt. Wie ist es denn da mit dem Antritt, dir rutschen doch durch, oder?

Soll ich nächstes Jahr glatt mal mitmachen?

Aber da brauch ich nen anderen Hobel.


----------



## pollux8 (12. November 2009)

tinnes schrieb:


> Jetzt mal wieder normal, ich kann mir gar nicht vorstellen, das der Big Apple oder der Super Moto genug Grip im Sand hat, sind ja vollkommen glatt. Wie ist es denn da mit dem Antritt, dir rutschen doch


Je mehr Profil du hast,desto mehr klebt der salzige Sand in den Stollen.Rutschen geht nicht,da mann meist unter 2 Bar fährt.

Nächstes Wochenende sind zwei Beachrennen.Am 21.11 in Scheveningen und am 22.11 in De Panne (Belgien)
Ich fahr nach Scheveningen.Wer sich anschließen will,bitte melden.Habe noch ein Satz Strandreifen übrig. http://www.interimsport.nl/beachchallenge/


----------



## Uplooser (14. November 2009)

In depanne bin ich der einzige deutsche Starter, und das bei 1500 Meldungen.
Bei der Wertung gibt es 4 Klassen, Jugend, Elite, Master und Damen.
Ab welchem Alter ist denn Masters in Belgien?


----------



## Deleted 6320 (14. November 2009)

ich als Holländer bin da garnicht aufgefallen.;-)
Die Warmalschneller ist auch Holländerin


----------



## pollux8 (16. November 2009)

Es scheint,das die Rabbobank Beachchallenge am Wochenende mal wieder volles Haus bekommen.wenn man in der Teilnehmerliste mal reinschaut: http://www.interimsport.nl/beachchallenge/startnummers.php
Ich denk,das die Holländer mal wieder richtig heiß sind,nen geilen Tag zu erleben.trotz hoher Startkosten (22,50-25Euro)
Da bekommt man nur die Parkhausgebühr erstattet.
Beim HVH-DH Race war beim Preis von 20Euro ein T-Shirt drin.
Und voranmelden konnte man in Scheveningen nur,wenn man in einer holländischen Bank angeschlossen ist
Also,wenn wir Grenzländer da teilnehmen,können wir uns nur noch vor Ort anmelden



Ich habe jetzt schon ein dreier Trupp zusammen,denn bei den Wetterausichten können wir es niet abwachten zur See zu knallen


----------



## mammut oil (20. August 2010)

Hallo,
findet 2010 wieder ein Rennen statt.
Finde keine Anmeldung für 2010.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pollux8 (20. August 2010)

mammut oil schrieb:


> Hallo,
> findet 2010 wieder ein Rennen statt.
> Finde keine Anmeldung für 2010.
> 
> Gruß



Hi Mammut oil.Nett dich wieder im German Team  dabei zu haben .
Die Aktion ist diesmal am 7.11.2010.


7 november - Beachmarathon Hoek van Holland - Den Helder

Locatie: Hoek van Holland - Caribean Beach Cafe
Parcours: strand, gehele kustlijn van Nederland, 135 km
Soort wedstrijd: beachmarathon 
Die online Anmeldung ist anfang Sept:Ein bisschen müssen wir uns noch gedulden.
Von unserer Seits sind wir schon zu 5 Beachbikern.
Dann warten wir wieder auf kräftigen Sud -süd west wind.
Gruß von der Grenze


----------



## Uplooser (20. August 2010)

Moin
Der Wind kommt dies mal von Nord/ 7beaufort.
Ach ja, ich komme aus Südwest,


----------



## mammut oil (21. August 2010)

hallo,
super, freu mich schon aufs Salzwasser.

gruß


----------



## Uplooser (21. August 2010)

Ja, ich freu mich auch schon. Nur meine Frau weigert sich noch standhaft, mich im Ziel zu empfangen. Und mit nem Bus wieder zum Start möchte ich auch nicht.
Also: ich suche eine Fahrgemeinschaft oder irgendwie jemanden, der ein Begleitperson hat, die den Wagen parallel zum Rennen ins Ziel bringt. Im Grunde das gleiche Problem wie letztes Jahr.


----------



## pollux8 (21. August 2010)

Erinnerung vom letzten Beachmarathon.
Da sind wir der Regenwand noch knapp entkommen,die eine Std später in Den Helder einbrach





Ich weiß auch nicht,warum beachbiking.nl diesmal mit der online Einschreibung nicht aus den Pötten kommt.

Siehe : Rabbobank Challenge in Scheveningen am 27.11.
Die haben ihr Einschreiben schon eröffent.
http://www.rabobeachchallenge.nl/

So ferner auch das Kult Beachrennen in Egmond ann Zee am 13.1.2011
http://www.egmondpieregmond.nl/
Das wird aber schon im Oktober ausverkauft sein.

Die Frage bleibt jetzt noch:Mit welchen Rädern tritt die Top Ten an .
Mit 26 Zoll oder mit 29 Zoll.???????????
Oder gibt es schon Beachreifen für 29Zoll??????????


----------



## exto (23. August 2010)

pollux8 schrieb:


>



Ich weiß, ist irgendwie OT, aber das Foto ist echt schön und wirft Fragen auf:

Dreht sich in Holland die Welt anders rum, oder ist das Foto gespiegelt?


----------



## pollux8 (23. August 2010)

Ich weiß zwar nicht genau dein Problem.
Aber wenn du die Route Hoek van Holland -Den Helder genau kennst,dann fahren die Biker anders rum.
Das Bild wurde beim Rabbobeach Challenge letztes Jahr gemacht.Da hatten wir im November glatte 20Grad gehabt,und das war der Rückweg von Nordwijk nach Scheveningen.
Ich hoffe,das deine Frage damit beantwortet ist.


----------



## exto (27. August 2010)

pollux8 schrieb:


> Aber wenn du die Route Hoek van Holland -Den Helder genau kennst,dann fahren die Biker anders rum.
> 
> Ich hoffe,das deine Frage damit beantwortet ist.



Ist sie


----------

